# CPC Coder needed in Central SC



## jyotirvora (May 15, 2013)

I'm having a heck of a time finding 3-4 CPC Coders for hospital owned physician practices in central South Carolina. IT IS NOT REMOTE WORK!! They will help with some of the relocation expense. Send this to a friend if you think he/she would be interested.

Charlie Tiller
Pawleys Island, SC
843-314-3703
cttmedsearch@sc.rr.com


----------



## piety61 (May 19, 2013)

*CPC Coding Position*

Ms. Tiller,

Where in Central SC are these located? Anywhere near Columbia?

Billie


----------



## jyotirvora (May 19, 2013)

BillieWhitaker said:


> Ms. Tiller,
> 
> Where in Central SC are these located? Anywhere near Columbia?
> 
> Billie



Hi! Billie,
     I have just posted the position.
You can directly contact Mr. Tiller at the above email or Phone no.


----------



## rjackman (Jun 14, 2013)

Jyoti do you think Mr Tiller would be willing to hire a CPC-A for one of these positions? I am and have been looking for about a year now. I would love to live in South Carolina!


----------



## jyotirvora (Jun 14, 2013)

rjackman said:


> Jyoti do you think Mr Tiller would be willing to hire a CPC-A for one of these positions? I am and have been looking for about a year now. I would love to live in South Carolina!



Hi! 
  I dont  know much about the job as I had found it on LinkedIn & You can contact Mr. Tiller on the above contact information.


----------

